# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Gavril Dara (I riu)

## StormAngel

Hyrje

Zanafillën e vet lëvizja letrare arbëreshe e pati në ngulimet e Siçilisë, me studjues e letrarë të ndryshëm, si: Matrënga në shekullin e XVI, Brankati, Filja, Keta, Gavril Dara(plaku) dhe Andrea Plaku në shekullin e XVIII. Në kohën kur kjo lëvizje fitoi karakter të ri kombëtar u përfaqësua nga Gavril Dara(i riu), që vijoi traditën e nisur nga i ati dhe i gjyshi. Lindi në Palac Adriano më 6 janar 1827. Mësimet e para i mori në seminarin arbëresh të Palermos. Po në këtë qytet ai kreu studimet e larta për drejtësi. Udhën e krijimtarisë e nisi herët, në moshën 13-15 vjeçare. Në fillim shkroi vjersha që më tepër ishin intime. Shkëndia që i dha zjarr talentit të tij, ishin idetë liridashëse, ideali i bashkimit të Italisë dhe dëshira për ndryshime demokratike. Këto ide janë derdhur në vëllimin "Disa poezi", shkruar në italisht, që doli në dritë në vitin më të zjarrtë të revolucionit më 1848. Vëllimi është si një ditar i lëvizjes revolucionare të asaj kohe. Në të spikat një brendi ideore e pasur dhe disa tipare të individualitetit krijues të Darës, si fryma luftarake optimizmi dhe begatia e figuracionit. Vlerën artistike të vëllimite dëmtojnë karakteri abstrakt dhe retorizmi.
Në shkurt 1858 Dara u bë themelues dhe drejtues i një gazete që ishte si një manifest kryengritës, "Palingenesi" (Përtëritja e jetës). Në artikujt që botoi aty ai tregoi aftësi prej prozatori, kritiku, esteti dhe historiani. Në çastet më të rëndësishme të luftës për çlirimin e Italisë ai, si edhe arbëreshët e tjerë, mori pjesë aktive në lëvizjen revolucionare italiane kundër zgjedhës austriake dhe sundimit të Burbonëve. Madje ishte një nga udhëheqësit krahinor të asaj lëvizjeje, si anëtar i komunitetit revolucionar të Xhirxhentit dhe sekretar i përgjithshëm i qeverisë revolucionare të Garibaldit, më 1860.
Në të njëjtën kohë ai s'i ndahet krijimtarisë letrare. Më 1864 shkruan një poemë të gjatë italisht, po me subjekt shqiptar "Ana Maria". Poema është shkruar në vargje njëmbëdhjetërrokësh, është e gjatë (1.300 vargje) dhe e ndarë në dy pjesë. Ka dy protagonistë: Bozdar Stresin, nipin e Skënderbeut, të cilit i kushtohet pjesa e parëdhe Ana Maria Kominiatën, mbesën e Donikës, gruas së Skënderbeut, së cilës i kushtohet pjesa e dytë, më e gjatë. Dara mishëron në këto dy personazhe idealin e burrit dhe të gruas shqiptare. Poema tingëllon si një himn për atdheun e të parëve. Këto personazhe i patëm gjetur edhe te De Rada, po ai i paraqet si heronj romantikë që kryejnë një faj tragjik dhe shkojnë për këtë drejt fundit tragjik, kuse Dara i ri thekson aspektin heroik të karakterit të tyre.
Në poemë spikatin për vlerën e tyre estetike pjesët lirike. Në vitet 1871-74 Darën e gjejmë në Romë ku drejton gazetën politike "La Reforma"(Reforma), që shpreh ide përparimtare të së majtës .
Më vonë, ndoshta i shtyrë nga pakënaqësia e përgjithshme e arbëreshëve për rezultatet e arritura për bashkimin e Italisë, Gavrili la gazetarinë dhe politikën.
Pikërisht në këto vite Dara shkruan italisht vjershën epistul "Të zezat tona", ku jepet një tabllo rrëngjethese e gjendjes së vendit, e shtypjes dhe e mjerimit të dyfishuar që rëndonte mbi popullin. Ai e pikturon këtë tablo me epitete epitete dhe metafora nga më të vrazhdat, nga më të ashprat, që të kujtojnë penën e Dantes në përshkrimin e skenave të Ferrit. Vjersha demaskon me realizëm të mprehtë shtetin e ri borgjez, me mjerimin, taksat, gënjeshtrën dhe korrupsionin. Patosi mohues është tepër i fuqishëm, ndihet revolta e poetit demokrat. Tema politike trajtohet sërish në poemën "Djalli dhe Muza". Vitet e fundit të jetës së Dara i Ri i kaloi në Xhirxhenti, ku punoi si avokat dhe u mor me arkeologji e me studime filozofike. Aty vdiq në nëntor të vitit 1885 në mjerim duke lënë gjashtë fëmijë ende të mitur.
Ai e kishte ndjekur hap pas hapi lëvizjen tonë kombëtare, duke marrë anën e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizerenit dhe duke kuptuar me mprehtësi rrezikun e synimeve të shovinistëve fqinjë si dhe të imperialistëve austriakë dhe italianë ndaj Shqipërisë. Ai ishte për një bashkëpunim të ballkanasve, kundër zgjedhës osmane. 


Pas Jeronim De Radës, Gavril Dara i Riu mbetet poeti më i shquar arbëresh. Vepra e vetme në shqip që na ka arritur prej tij, "Kënga e sprasme e Balës" është një ndër kryeveprat e letërsisë sonë.
Duke ndjekur hap pas hapi lëvizjen tonë kombëtare, Dara e mbështeti atë fuqmisht. Ashtu si De Rada, edhe Dara temën e poemës së vet e mori nga e kaluara e lavdishme e popullit tonë , e ngriti në art këtë epokë, duke e bërë shprehëse të ideve patriotike, për t'i shërbyer sa më mirë tokës mëmë dhe vëllezërve të tij të përtejdetit.
Dara është mjeshtër i madh i artit të fjalës. Vepra e tij shquhet për pasuri mjetesh artistike, për gjuhë të gjallë e të bukur e mbi, të gjitha, për mbështetjen e gjerë e të gjithanshme në folklorin arbëresh.

----------


## StormAngel

Hyrje

Dara qe një njeri i gjithanshëm. Ai dha ndihmesa në fusha të ndryshme si: drejtësi, filozofi, arkeologji, gjuhësi, histori, kritikë, po kryesisht shkëlqeu si poet. Në letërsinë tonë ai ka hyrë me "Këngën e spasme të Balës", të cilën me modesti e paraqet si të popullit, po që, për nga fryma aktuale, uniteti i brendshëm e tiparet e stilit, si dhe romantika që e përshkron duket që është fryt i talentit të Darës. Vepra shoqërohet nga një parathënie e një pasthënie, ku autori, shpreh synimet e veta patriotike, duke hedhur zërin e kushtrimit për shqiptarët. Poema doli në dritë më 1906 si libër më vete, pasi ishte botuar pjesë-pjesë në shtypin arbëresh. Aty trajtohen probleme aktuale të kohës, duke iu drejtuar së kaluarës historike, kohës së Skënderbeut. Fryma aktuale është edhe më e ndjeshme sesa në veprat e De Radës.
Vepra ka në bazë dy ide qëndrore: njëra ngjan me idenë e shprehur nga De rada te "Këngët e Milosaos" se nuk mund të ketë lumturi vetjake kur vuan atdheu, dhe ideja tjetër është se atdheu mund të çlirohet vetëm me luftë të armatosur. Ideja e parë shtjellohet nëpërmjet linjës së dashurisë. Së dytës i kushtohet një linjë e veçantë me tablo të gjalla nga betejat e shqiptarëve me osmanët. Ide të tjera që rrezaton ideja qendrore, janë ideja e domosdoshmërisë së një udhëheqjeje të fortë dhe ideja e bashkimit të shqiptarëve, ideja e vitalitetit të kombit, e virtyteve të larta që e dallojnë atë, ideja e luftës për ta ruajtur të pastër, duke e mbrojtur nga rreziku i asimilimit prej kombeve të tjera.
Këtë tematikë dhe problematikë, këto ide i patëm ndeshur edhe te De Rada. Elementi i ri që sjell në këtë drejtim Dara është forcimi i frymës aktuale, e cila jepet në mënyrë shumë më të drejtpërdrejtë sesa te De Rada në pjesët lirike, kryesisht rritja e frymës luftarake e karakterit aktiv militues. Ndonëse pasqyron në poemën e vet edhe tragjizmin e luftës së pabarabartë të shqiptarëve me një fuqi të madhe ushtarake si Turqia, përmes përshkrimit të tablove rrënqethëse të betejave dhe fati tragjik të herojve kryesorë, poeti e vë theksin te qëndresa e madhërishme e atdheut, te fitorja. Heroikja këtu jepet nëpërmjet tablove të betejave të cilat kanë edhe bazë objektive historike , si beteja e Beratit, dhe ajo e Valkalit. Dhe mbirja simbolike e pemëve në fund të veprës mund të kuptohet si pohim i një vitaliteti të pashtershëm, vitalitetit të një populli në luftë të përhershme me ata që duan ta shuajnë. Dara shpreh dhe tragjedinë e arbëreshëve të mërguar jashtë atdheut duke i dhënë letërsisë sonë përmes figurës së plakut Balë një tip të ri, tipin e arbëreshit të mërguar në dhè të huaj. Idetë e veta patriotike autori i ka mishëruar te personazhet kryesore, Niku dhe Pali, te personazhet e Balës dhe të Darës si dhe te Skënderbeu, i cili, megjithëse personazh episodik, luan një rol të veçantë në poemë. Niku dhe pali janë heronj të frymëzuar nga folklori, që kanë marrë veçoritë e heronjve romatikë atdhetarë. Që të dy janë trima dhe patriotë. Kështu, Niku i thotë Darës me vendosmëri:

Sa shpalosur në er' mbi kodrat 
Të valoj' flamur i Arbrit
Gjersa n'vesht e mi të mbrijë
Hingëllima e kuajve t'huaj,
t'i o pris i moçëm luftrash
k'tu t'vendosur do më gjesh.

Pa asnjë ngurrim (dhe këtu paraqitet më i vendosur në krahasim me Milosaon e De Radës) ai flijon lumturinë e vet familjare për hir të atdheut. Kurse në prag të vdekjes, gëzimi për fitoren ia shuan dhëmbjen për rininë që po i këputet në lulëzim e sipër. Trimëria dhe patriotizmi i Palit shkëlqejnë në betejën e Valkalit, ku ai futet thellë në prapavijat e armikut dhe bie vetëm pasi ka arritur të zmbrapsë turqit. Ato shkëlqejnë veçanërisht në amanetin kuptimplotë që ai i lë Darës duke kërkuar që armët e tij të varen në një pemë dhe të vazhdojnë t'u kallin tmerrin osmanëve. 
Të dy heronjtë kanë veçori që i dallojnë. Niku del më i plotë si personazh. Ai është i ndjeshëm dhe ëndërrimtar, poet dhe këngëtar i talentuar, fizikisht i pashëm, i aftë për një dashuri të madhe e të thellë, siç e shohim në marëdhënie me Marën, krenar dhe gjaknxehtë. Po aq krenar dhe gjaknxehtë është edhe Pali, tek i cili deri diku shfaqet sedra klasore e feudalit. Kjo ndjenjë e fundit gjen shprehje në qëndrimin e tij përbuzës ndaj Nikut, të cilin e fyen rëndë, duke e quajtur "zot i dy zallishteve", "ushtarth ballukedredhur". Këto dy personazhe i plotëson Bala që nuk është vetëm zëdhënës i autorit, po ka edhe një jetë të vetën. Në luftë ai është i pamëshirshëm me armiqtë, po pas betejës është plot ndjenja të buta njerëzore. Qëllimi patriotik i poetit shprehet edhe te figura e luftëtarit Darë, i cili e qorton Nik Petën, që kërkon të martohet me një të huaj.
Ideali atdhetar i Darës spikat veçanërisht tek figura e Skënderbeut. Heroi përshkruhet kryesisht si prijës ushtarak, strateg e luftëtar, prandaj vendoset në skena të tilla që i bëjnë të dalin në dritë më qartë këto anë të figurës së tij; në këshillin e luftës dhe në betejë. Gjithashtu, ai zbulohet në marrëdhënie me të tjerët, duke theksuar ndikimin e fjlaëve dhe veprimeve të tij mbi këta të fundit. Skënderbeu i Darës del njeri më tepër i veprimit sesa i fjalës, vigjilent e largpamës (porosia që i jep Balës për të kontrolluar rojet, qëndrimi i tij ndaj plakur Harun, të cilin nuk e lë të ikë menjëherë, duke dyshuar për ndonjë pabesi nga ana e tij, po ia dorëzon Pal Golemit që ta ruajë, fjalët që i thotë Nikut kur e lejon të shkojë për të çliruar Marën); që di të falë edhe gabime kur e kërkon e mira e atdheut (skena me Moisiun). Në luftë me armiqtë ai është i rreptë dhe i tmerrshëm, kurse në marrëdhëniet me ushtarët i dashur dhe i kujdesshëm. Dara nënvizon autoritetin e e madh të Skënderbeut përmes një skene kuptimplotë (që ka analogji me një skenë të ngjashme te "Skënderbeu i pafat" i De Radës, po, megjithatë është origjinale): mjafton një vështrim i tij që t'i bëjë të ndahen të turpëruar Nikun e Palin, kur po nisnin dyluftimin për shkak të Marës; nënvizon dashurinë e ushtarëve për heroin, dashuri e cila është aq e madhe, sa i bën që edhe mendimet e fundit para vdekjes t'ia drejtojnë atij. Megjithëse Dara nuk thellohet në botën shpirtërore të heroit, Skënderbeu i tij është i gjallë si karakter dhe, ndoshta, më i afërt me realitetin historik sesa paraqitet në veprat e rilindësve të tjerë. Te Mara megjithëse e paraqet si të huaj. Dara ka mishëruar disa nga cilësitë e gruas shqiptare. Ajo është e bukur, e urtë, e mençur, e zjarrtë dhe e qëndrueshme në dashurinë e saj. Ajo shquhet për trimëri të rrallë, çka shfaqet në kohën kur, e dorëzuar te Ballbani nga i ati i pabesë, mbrohet nga turqit me thikë në dorë. Poeti jep edhe një portret kolektiv të grave shqiptare, të cilat "tisi i nderit i mbështjell/kanë si dasëm luftrat/andej syresh lindin trima."
Personazhet negative janë vizituar me vija të lehta, po shprehëse. Kauri Balës është njeriu që, për të kënaqur lakmitë, shkel edhe mbi dashurinë prindërore; ai është njeri i pabesë që të vret pas shpine.
Dara i jep personazhet kryesisht përmes veprimit dhe herë pas here përmes zbulimit të portretit të tyre fizik, siç është rasti i Nikut ose i Marës. Ndikimi i poezisë popullore, e cila është burim i pashtershëm për autorët arbëreshë, në këtë vepër është shumë i madh. Dara merr nga poezia popullore heronjtë kryesorë, Nik Petën dhe Pal Golemin, mjaft veçori të figurës së Skënderbeut dhe asaj të Ballabanit, ndërthur në veprën e vet shumë motive nga poezia popullore arbëreshe, si ndarja e dy të dashurëve, që të kujton legjendën e Kostandinit të vogël; motivi i rrëmbilit të vajzës nga "qeni turk"; motivi i shkëmbimit të unazës midis bashkëshortëve, kur burri niset për luftë ose vritet; motivi i vjehrrës që e qorton nusen për parandjenjat e saj të këqija; motivi i amanetit të trimit që e shoqja të martohet; motivi i vdekjes së përnjëherëshme të njerëzve shumë të afërt; motivi i mbirjes së një peme mbi varr. Po tërë këtyre motiveve ai u jep një formë origjinale, duke i lidhur ngushtë me idetë e veprës dhe duke plotësuar e forcuar ato tipare që u jep folklori heronjve të vet. Pra, në thelb, Dara mori thjeshtësinë dhe frymën e thellë patriotike të poezisë popullore arbëreshe. Në formë ai merr vargun karakteristik trokaik pa rimë larminë ritmike, figuracionin e gjallë, stilin, muzikalitetin e rallë që të tërheq dhe, nganjëherë, vargje të tëra. 

Dara është një poet piktor në veprën e të cilit shkrihen muzikaliteti me ngjyrat e gjalla. Ai shquhet si në përshkrimin e tablove të ashpra të betejave, ashtu edhe në vizatimin e skenave lirike. Mjeshtërisë së poetit i shërben figuracioni i pasur dhe konkret.
Dara dallohet në përdorimin e antitezave, krahasimeve, metaforave, epiteteve, E fuqishme është antiteza e këngës së dytë midis trimave të Skënderbeut, që gëzojnë pranë zjarrit, dhe Moisi Golemit, që rri mënjanë, "Te hija e lisit të helmit". Me një antitezë tronditëse flitet për trimat e rënë në sheshin e betejës.
Krahasimet e poetit dallohen nga forca përshkruese dhe nga njomësia e ndjenjave, kurse epitetet-kompozita janë konçize. Me një epitet të vetëm, ai shpreh një karakter të tërë. Kështu, p.sh., Moisiu është "ballëfshehur", Vrana Konti "zemër e krah lisi" etj. Si të gjithë romantikët, Dara ka një ndjenjë të thellë për natyrën, të cilën e përdor si element të gjallë, që shoqëron veprimin dhe ndalet në anët e saj më të të ashpra e më të rrepta, që përputhen me madhështinë tragjike të epokës së përshkruar. Ndikimi i poezisë antike dhe i poemave kalorsiake, nga një anë e kanë disiplinuar vrullin e poetit romantik, dhe, nga ana tjetër, kanë sjellë në vepër edhe disa shenja të veçanta në ndërtimin e saj dhe në figuracion. Në këtë poemë, në krahasim me veprat e mëparshme të letërsisë arbëreshe, janë rritur fryma luftarake dhe ajo aktuale në pasqyrimin e epokës së Skënderbeut, ngjyra historike, epizmi dhe uniteti i veprimit. Ky unitet është i dukshëm edhe pse vetë poeti, për ta paraqitur veprën si popullore, mistifikim i zakonshëm ky romantik, përpiqet që të krijojë me disa shënime iluzionin e copëtimit.
Në krahasim me De Radën, Dara është më i ekuilibruar, ndonëse di të shprehë tallazet e pasioneve, sepse ka një përfytyrim më real për botën dhe jetën.
"Kënga e sprasme e Balës", në të cilën poeti derdh tërë diturinë e frymëzimin e vet, mbetet një nga veprat më të mira të letërsisë shqiptare

Pas Jeronim De Radës, Gavril Dara i Riu mbetet poeti më i shquar arbëresh. Vepra e vetme në shqip që na ka arritur prej tij, "Kënga e sprasme e Balës" është një ndër kryeveprat e letërsisë sonë.
Duke ndjekur hap pas hapi lëvizjen tonë kombëtare, Dara e mbështeti atë fuqmisht. Ashtu si De Rada, edhe Dara temën e poemës së vet e mori nga e kaluara e lavdishme e popullit tonë , e ngriti në art këtë epokë, duke e bërë shprehëse të ideve patriotike, për t'i shërbyer sa më mirë tokës mëmë dhe vëllezërve të tij të përtejdetit.
Dara është mjeshtër i madh i artit të fjalës. Vepra e tij shquhet për pasuri mjetesh artistike, për gjuhë të gjallë e të bukur e mbi, të gjitha, për mbështetjen e gjerë e të gjithanshme në folklorin arbëresh.

----------


## Kandili 1

* KENGA  E  SPRASME  E  BALES
*



       BALA

Mori bije, bije e Lales,
Moj e bukur, e trishtuar,
Pse m`kujton motin e shkuar?
Ja, ku mjegulla erret
Rrokulliset mal me mal!
Sa lind dielli malit t`Gropes,
Tundet,qesh i thelli shpat.
Porsi ti, e bardhe, e kthjellet
Cipeza e qiellit shtrihet
Me nje rreth-o te pasosur,
E rimet si nineza jote.
Nga zjarret e pranveres
Sec ndriqojne gjith`kodrinat
Edhe tymi ngjyre hiri
Me ret`vete e perzihet,
Ngjare kenges se trishtuar,
Qe sjell era per se largu.
Ja, dhe vashezat pa brez,
Zen` te gjitha  dor`me dore,
Te therresin ty nder vallet.
Pa kujdes kemba e djemve
Hidhet rende nder kangjellat,
Se e kan`zemren te ti.
O ti , lulja e holle e maleve,
O ti , e para e vajzerise,
Ec atje ku ne hare
Derdhet ari i moshes s`re
Edhe zemren gezo
N`endrren e embel te mengjesit!
Lerja plakut , lerja Bales
T`errtet lisa, zhurm`n e lumit,
Qe, rrembyer malit t`eger,
Thellon shtratin me perrenjte,
Si mendimi im i shkrete,
Qe me bren e me pervlon
Me te motcmet kujtime.
Dyzet here krahu i dimrit
Ra mbi Honin e mbi Brinjen
E i mbuloi e i zbardhelloi
E aq her` bleruan arat
E ugareve te Fushes,
Qe kur mblodhi dheu i huaj
T`ikurit e te pafatet;
Dhe gezimi q`atehere
Me nuk shkrepi keso nate,
Qe trut` krejt m`i  erresoi.
Para sysh me fluturojne
Vite, trima e pun` te shkuara,
Sikur era nderron  rete,
I shperndan e i zvarris
E i perze me fryme e gji.
Moti shkon pa u kuptuar
Per te shkretin bari,
Por mbi balle te ushtarit
Bien si plumba keto dite,
Sepse me duar te ftohta
Brenda mu ne varr e shtine.
E keto dite pushimi
Te helmuara si vdekja
Jan` per Balen, mori vajze ;
Pse ky krah, tashti i dobet,
Shum `here ushten e vertiti
Nder ushtare e bemat tona
Shume her` te bukrat vajza
Na i levduan e i kenduan.
Tashti qe eci ne shkretetire
Edhe mbeta gjalle e shkrete,
Vrulli i rinis` me  le
Te harruar ne nje skaj.
Por vec ti (si rreze qielli
Lehte e lehte dimrit t`eger
Shkon e gjen t`mjerin bari
Zbjerre  tek humbja e Llazit
Dhe gezon me afsh e drite)
Dhembje ndjen per t`keqen time,
Vjen me mua n`erresire.
Dhe ja, para sysh me dalin
Gjith` bujaret e fuqishem,
Te helmuar e te vrenjtur,
si m`u duken per se largu
Cukat e maleve t`dashur
Kur iu fala qe nga deti
T`fundit here e me si pashe.
Ju , o bij te motit t`madh,
Hapet nje te ndritur udhe
Ne te vjetevet  thellesi.
Zulma juaj ndricoi si djell
Permbi boten e permbysur;
Ajo eshtrat jua shkelqen
Ashtu si dielli mbulon,
Edhe pasi perendon,
Valet e trazuara
Me zjarr edhe me shkendija.
Por ushtaret s`duan helme,
S`duan qare… por  , po deshe,
Emri  Yt  ketu m`kujton
Nje perralleze plot lote.

----------


## Kandili 1

Vazhdimi nga *Kenga e sprasme e Bales*



                 II

*Perralleza
*

Derdhi nata gjithe mjegullat
Mbi te zezat fusha t`luftes;
Fryu era e shprishi uret
Atje tek po flinin trimat.
Trupat e tyre te beshem
Permbi truall shtriheshin,
Endrrat venin ne ushtri.
Here e here roje t`nates
Kemberende canin hijen



Atje ku shtrin lisi i Mbretit
T`gjatat dege permbi majen
E kodrines s`Balshit-o,
Lart u ndez nje zjarr i madh
Per darken e bujarevet
Dhe u perzie rreth e rrotull
Gazi e hareja e gotavet.
Flaka e bardhe,shprishur eres,
Rrihte ballin e ushtarevet
Mbledhur rreth zotit te luftes,
Duke u dridhur mbi parzmoret
Si shkreptima mbi tallazet.
Skenderbeu po gezonte
Me ata trima vellezer
Se ne zemer-o i fliste
Fuqia e rritur syresh
Mbi krah`t  e  se zezes zhkabe.
Prane tij,prapa shkembit,
Mbi mburojen mbeshtetej
e mocmja fuqi e Dares.
Fara e tij si dege lisi
Mbledhur degjonte mesimet
E vjetvet,qe kishin shkuar.
Flok`t e bardhe,shprisur eres,
Dukeshin si bor`, shperndare
Maje Gur-Madhit te zhveshur.
Por te hija e lisit t`helmit,
Vec te gjith`ve, ballefshehur,
Rrinte i madhi i Golemevet
Me syte ngulur perdhe;
Gjiri leshator i hidhej
Si kusia kur valon.
Nga te erretat qepalla
Helmi i zemres i derdhej,
Pse ne zemer kujtimi
I dites se marrezise
Mu si gur ne det i ra.
Si ne enderr po kujtonte
Levdatat plot embelsi,
Qe katundet i drejtonin,
Kur Dragoi i Dibres mbrrinte,
Duke e quajtur  i pari i luftes,
Nderi i ushtres,malli i vajzave
Edhe trimi i kengeve
E tashti te turpruar
E mbulon nata e shkrete!
Mbreti i urte e kuptoi,
Vrer`n  e hidhur te bujarit
E me dhembshuri i foli
Si puhia e mesdites.
O ti, Zot i  Perroi-Shtogut,
Ushtar` i vjeter i  Llazit,
I  Darenjevet i pari,
Krahu yt dukej si zjarr,
qe shpatin e percellon;
Perball` teje gjithe armiqte
Qen` si  mjegull , qe kalon.
N`ato mote shume ushtri
Dhe shum` luftera u pane
Qe kjo kohe nuk i sheh
Por ah!Vrulli i tyre u shua,
Fitoi qeni e perdhe rane
Flamur,kordha e trimeri.
Nata e helmi te mbulofte,
Dite vrasje, dite dhune!
Gjithe te shtunat le te vijne,
E shtun`e Shales mos ardht`kurre!
Edhe moti te perzente,
Dite e zeze, e piseruar!
Por cfar` qe?...Nje ze kumboi
Mbi ato male si gjemim,
Qe, duke shpetuar resh,
Ere ngre e dredhuri :
E te urtet na u ngritne,
Turpin lane ata me gjak,
Zulma e mire prape u ngrit.
Thuaju t`rinjvet, o i ditshem,
Se faj`i  te mirevet
Lahet nga bemat e ndershme;
Porsi guri i pacmuar,
Te larte ishin, te larte jane,
Kthyer ne udh`n  e drites s`tyre
E prandaj mbi gjysherit ngrihen,
Porsi bora e Sharit tone
Mbi te uletat kodrina.
Mbreti heshti, i turbulluar
N`t` erret humbi, lene shprese,
Mendja te vdekja i shkoi.

----------


## Kandili 1

vazhdimi


*III*

*Kenga e Henezes*


Me notine e puhizes
Nje zeth erdhi aso nate,
I helmuar, i pakuptuar
Si  psher`tima e vajzes se re,
Kur i fryn malli i pare
Gjine e njom` e  ajo s`e di.
I bekuar ti me qofsh,
Zot i kengeve te bukura,
I larti vllastar i Petes!
Zerin tend s`e  ka njeri…
Kur do Niku, derdhen lote,
Kur te doje,ndizet vrulli.
Pa u ndier, te magjepsur
Vam`tek kenga na terhoqi.
Ulur ish ai mbi gur,
Mbi gurin e perroit-o.
Dhe nje rreze henetare,
Qe ndriqonte permes resh,
I peshtillte t`verdhet floke
Me kurorezen e qiellit.
Dukej enderrza e mire,
Kur nga lulja n`lule shkon
E shket lehtas mbi tallazet
Dhe me eren bashk`kendon;
Pastaj shkon e fluturon
Si nje yll,shpejt kalon.
Kenga e Nikut shkonte larg,
Larg-o tek e bukura,
E trishtuar, per te qare;
„ Ec, o Henez, vrapo
Ne t`pafundmen kaltersi!
Ketu s`esht`  liqen` i argjendte
Dhe as deti si pasqyre,
Ku t`i  shihesh e stolisesh,
Kur i dashuri i  ndezur
Te qafon ne shtat`n e thelle;
Ketu sheh  shkembenje e lisa,
Koha shkon e ai te pret
Udha jote eshte e gjate;
Ec , vrapo , o bij` e  bardhe!
Pse qendron?C`droje ke?
Mos vall` rete  e  zeza sterre
Te nderliksen neper kembe
E ti trembesh mos, e shuar
Rrymes  s`krahevet te ftohte,
Mbetet nata si nje e ve?
Zemra jote e`dro,si imja,
Drite e hijshme e pa hare
Brymen e syvet e derdh,
E strukur me ndonje hije?
Dhe n`ato shtepi te ndritshme
Arrika kjo zi e shkrete?
Ti po qesh?...Henez, kthehu,
Me degjo nga qerrja jote!
Kur i  lumi sy te bjere
Permbi krojet e mermerta
Dhe te t`mberrije era e lulevet,
Mos me ik, o zonje e nates,
Po m`ia derdh te buten drite!
Atje para do te shohesh
Bijen kryelart` t`Kaurit,
Zog`n  e  Lales gershetprishur
Me gji t`bardhe si tallazi
Dhe me sy te vrare helmit.
I largohet gazit, diellit,
Naten vetem lart ne shpat
Qan me sy e bisedon.
E si soset drita jote
Atje tej-o  larg ne det,
Te percjell me psheretimat
E pastaj ne shtrat te mbyll.
Diten vetem filli bredh
Neper kullat mbetur shkrete,
Pa longare dhe pa fyell.
Qe menat`zene e kercejne
Qente e saj hundefryre,
Veshengritur… Porse hesht
Gropa e Dhelpres, se ne gjah
Me e bukura nuk shihet
Duke ndjekur pas kaprojte.
Drenjte vene edhe bredhin
Neper t`kopshteve driza,
Lulet vyshken pa kujdes.
Asaj mendja i shkon larg,
Pse atje asnje gjahtar
Nuk i hyn fare ne sy.
Jashte shpellavet te motit
Nxorri kryet dit` e premtuar,
Pra ne zbrazesi u zhduk;
E peshtjelle eres s`luftravet
Ora e pritur po menon!
Ec, o Henez, vrapo,
Dhe me rrezet e qafo,
Se mos nateza te soset.“
Ai heshti, Dara i foli
Me nje fjalez shum `te urte:
„ Era kallezit perkul
Edhe korresit perkedhel;
E ti , i  biri i Lisanes,
Gezon natezen me kenge.
Ty t`zien zemra dhe t`fryhet
Si bule uji te kulluar;
Ti per kordhe ne ushtri
Dhe per kenge je i shquar!
Po pergjigjmu ,djale i petes,
Malli yt s`ka ren`ne pleh?
Hijeshite e vajzes s`huaj
A nuk jane helm, qe mbyt?
Kauret na u permbysen
Me gjith`kullat e te parevet
Dhe i mbuloi nje gjume i gjate
Ne nje nate pa mbarim.
Gjaku i tyre u turbullua
Si perroi larg nga kroi,
Si re e zeze pa shkreptime.
Ajo vajze leu mes lulesh
Dhe mes lajkash eshte rritur.
Qe te qelburit i benin.
Fara jote si  te shkoje,
Si te shkoje e te shkelqeje
Ne ate gjak-o te trazuar?
Cipa e nderit i mbeshtjell
Grate tona me nder rritur;
S`kerkojn` fushezat me lule
As flladin e holl` s `e duan,
Por vec dimrit i gezohen,
Tmerri i pyjeve u pelqen
Edhe deti qe gjemon;
Per ato jan`dasem luftrat,
Prandaj syresh lindin trima.
Dushku i Petes, ketu kthehu
E nga rrenja e dheut tend
Mblidh burbuqe e trendafila;
Gjetke s`gjen ende te mire.
Pse te zu ty zekthi i huaj?
Ndersa bota erresohet,
Harro kezen…ja, t`vret syte
Zbardhellimi i shpatavet!“
Iu gjegj Niku buzeqeshur
E i  tha: „ Ne lufte shpesh
Vajtur kam e shume here
Thembrat t`ikurve u kam shkelur;
Dita gjithe djerse e nderit
Perher` me shkelqeu mbi ushte,
Vec levdimeve u jam ruajtur;
Te ky gji kumbon nje ze,
Nje ze i fort`, vec une e ndjej.
Do me shkoje?Dhe, kur ngrire
Prehet kordha, faj do quhen
Te kethjelltat mendime?
Po ta them : Un`dua nje vajze,
Dua nje vajz` te mir`, te ndershme,
Qe esht` flake e nuk me shuan;
Ja, degjo si me ka ndezur.

----------


## Darius

Per Gavril Daren ka dicka dhe tek kryetema *Histori E Letersise Shqiptare* ne shkrimin #32. Madje jo vetem per te po per gjithe letersine arbereshe.

----------


## Kandili 1

Vazhdimi nga "Kenga e Sprasme e Bales"


* IV*


*Vajza e Lales*


Mblodhi krahet` e pushoi
Mbi te mundurit  shqiponja;
Varur murit ishin kordhat
Dhe mburojat era i tundte.
Un`djalosh ende i panjohur,
I merzitur ndane vatres,
Fjal`t e trimave degjoja.
Nje menate,nder te tjera
Vura udhen per nen kembe
Per te gjetur zulme e varr.
Nje menate nder te tjera,
Diellin pash` te gjashten dite,
Qe nga deti po u falesh
Malevet te Lales-o,
Duke u skuqur majat-o.
Udha futej neper gryka,
Neper brinja,neper gerxhe
Dhe un`shkoja duke shkelur
Gjeth`t e fishkura se ftohti.
I tronditur nje kapruall
Ngrinte kryet mbi fierishte
Dhe kercente shkemb me shkemb.
Atehere qe nga prapa,
Me cenoi nje tringellime,
Tringellime hekuri.
Une u ktheva t`i  vervitesha,
O ta pritja…Aty u duk
Bisht`i  k@rkallit te Arbrit
E te njoha, o Pal Golemi,
Golemi i vogelthi,
Gojefryre,gjoksceliku.
Dhe ky trim vinte per nder,
E me mua u poq,
Shkuam bashke me me guxim.
Si arritem permbi cukat,
U hap udha neper lisat,
Atje tek perrenjte ujisin
Ato luleza te huaja.
Atje ulur pam`burbuqen,
Burbuqen e Lales-o
Me vajzat e saj te gjitha.
Si na pa u qas e u skuq
E na tha: „Pse t`armatosur
Vini ju te Luleja?
Zbardhellim` i  atyre kordhave
Me mir`se sa midis vajzash
Do shkelqente balle armikut…
Ketu nuk gjeni gezim,
Vetem jemi ne,se burrat
Vane tek qeni mizor
Na shkel eshtrat e prindervet…
Po kjo tryeze s`eshte shtruar
Per te huajt e per miqte?
Ejani, hyni!Mire se vjen
Kush na vjen-o ne shtepi!“
Iu pergjegja: „AS nder lule
As mes vajzash, zonje e bukur,
S`bardhellon kordha e Arbrit;
Edhe gjetke do shkelqeje…
As ketu per te ngren`s`jemi.
Sapo dita te agoje,
Nga vete plaget ne perleshje
Do na njohin lalejotet,
Do na njohe qeneria”.
U err nata.Syte e mi
Seq u ngulen mbi ate vajze,
Gjiri im u ngrit si vale
E trazuar n`breg te detit.
T`nesermen drita e pare
Ne na gjet-o ne ushtri;
Te pabeset na i shtrine
Perball`diellit mburojat,
Njeqind bisha e pashallare.
Iu versulen si dy dema,
Do i shkelem, do na iken,
Zulma jone u ngrit lart,
Ne dy t`huajt neper vallet,
Nder kangjellat qem`kenduar.
Une i  ndjeva psheretimat
Une deshirat ia kuptova
Permbi faqet e nder syte.
Iu pergjegj dashuris`sime
Vajza e Lales, me buzqeshi,
Si gezon ylli i  veres
Qiell e re me drit`n e bardhe…
M`u hap zemra e m`u ngroh gjaku.
Guna e nates mbuloi
Shtepit`e darken e Kaurit;
Ran`borite edhe fyejt,
Gazi e gotat u perzien
Zoti i vrenjtur kishte prane
Syte e kaltert te se bijes;
E mbi faqezat si shtalpe
Dukej zemra e saj e bute,
me nje hije dhe hare,
Qe gjith`trupin ma mbuloi.
Por Kauri, ndonse qeshte,
Ish si re me shkrepetime,
Qe vret njerzit pa gjemim.
I shpetoi mendimi i  keq
Si nje thike e dale myllit;
N`ball t`tryezes u ul Frika.
Une u ngrita dhe i thashe:
“ Emri yt mjegullat hapte,
I tmerrshem mbi fushat qofte,
Dhe mbi bretkosat e lucavet
Lart si qifti fluturofte!
Ty te rriten dele e lope,
Zot i shpatevet te zes…
Oh, mos ardhte kurr`nje kohe,
Qe t`perpij` kullat e Lales
Thesar, pirgje, fare e emer,
ashtu si terheq perroi
Xunkthe e barishte rrezes,
Kur t`zbardhet ai balle,
Asnje birth-o faqemolle
Ardhur te te perpije,
S`do te lajkatoj`mbi gjunj,
E keputur do t`bjere ushta
Pa nje dor`, qe ta rrembeje.
As flamuri yt ne lufte
Dhe as varri s`do te njihet!
Perse nuk te mbiu nje lis?
Ne hijen e deges sate
Vec burbuqeza t`u lind
Te rris`trima e jo peme…
Ajo digjet e vetmuar
Si kandili ne nje shpelle
E t`kthjellon e te gezon
Si levdatat nje ushtar,
Qe midis flamujvet vdes.
Por te thahet mos e ler
E te zhduket si nje yll,
Qe asnje gjurme s`le ne qiell!...
Ti brazdat e kordhes sime
M`i  pe mire e gjaku i Petes
Eshte`si ari i  kulluar…´
Pali i  nxehur thirri: c`eshte, Peta,
Ajo kordhez dhe levdimet
Para meje, i  mjeri djale?
Gjetk`levdoje gjakun tend,
Jo tek une qe i  pari
Ate kordheze ta ngjesha!
Prind`t e mi me mbreter venin;
E ti,zot i dy zallishteve
A nuk strukesh ne nje shpelle?
Te marrt`djalli…Konez e Lales
Me gjith`lulet me perket;
Po e deshe, ty kjo kordhe
Mall e krye do t`i  qethe!`
Pa mbaruar, un`kerceva,
Hoqa kordhen…Por Kauri
Na qortoi me t`madhe grahme
E na mbajti: „Posht ne truall
Vrull e kordha, te verbuar!
Ndryshe, mes gezimit bie
Bubullima e gjaku derdhur
Do t`me laj` tryeze e darke…
Te medha perpjekja e shpresa
Jan`! Por ju me doni kecen
Driten e vetme te plakut,
Qe mbreter e perandore
S`e veshtruan, jo , pa droje?
O ju, trima fisi t`shquar,
Lermeni qe te zgjedh njerin
Kesaj nate keshillplote,
Une i sprasmi i fares sone
Ate e pafsha te gjelberuar
Mes dy krojezish te rinj
E me lule tufa-tufa!
Dhe tashti gjumi ju shplodhte.
Neser,pra,do t`duket kujt
Do t`i perkase nderi i Lales`. 
Kur po fliste, ai u vrenjt,
Syte iu mbyten gjith`ne gjak;
Gazi u sos e drita u shua.
„C`do te jete?...Pse me mjaltin
Ish perziere dhe farmaku?
“C`qe ai hidhrim e vrer?
Por mendoj?...A nuk kam turp?
Ardhte pisa,do pushoj!“
Me zu gjumi si n`shtepi
Me nje enderrez te bardhe,
Qe ma solli zulma e malli,
Ishte mbase mesi i nates,
Kur nder qerpiket e rende
Nje drit`befas me goditi
Si nje yllth nepermes resh.
Floket shpleksur permbi zverk,
Me nje shqep te holl`pshtjelle
Si ajo mjegulla e holle,
Qe vertitet permbi bore,
Plot ndricim e hijeshi,
Porsi Mireza e henes,
Qe ve rrezet per kurore,
Ja, keshtu m`u duk e bukura!
I magjepsur, ne gjunj ngritur,
E vereja, ajo me foli :
„Eja, ngrehu, bir i gjumit,
Guximtar por i  pamend!
A s`e sheh ate kufome,
Qe i shtrin krahet nga rete
E ulurin ne zbrazesire,
Prej Kaurit  te kerkon?
Kordhen me kot e rremben,
Se keta ushtar`makute
Me do shkluheza t`padukshme
Te luftojne ne te fshehte.
Dhe pa nder do te te vrasin,
Kur zotit te zemeruar
Ne te kuqt t`i  ngjyhet shpirti…
Shoku yt liruar eshte…
Eja, hesht!...Nga dhembshuria
Fajin tend un`re s`ta vura.
Shkoi perpara dhe cdo dere
Me nje fjaleze i hapej.
Se te gjith` rojet e nates
Ktheheshin, porsa e shihnin…
…………………………..
Dolem jasht`yjt m`u zbuluan.
Floket era m`i pershkoi,
Un`si miq i pershendeta.
Faqekuqe si nje nuse
Hen`za larg-o perendoi
E ne ninezen e vajzes
Me nje rreze sec shkelqeu.
Fjala i mbytej mu ne gryke
E perpir`brenda ne gji.
Vecse hoq nje psheretime,
Nje psheretime e nje renkim:
„Edhe ti, o rruaza e nates,
ne kete ore te shkrete
me le vetem ne mjerim?
Perenduar drita jote,
Erret qielli , nxihet bota,
Si vjen zia pas harese.
Por ti kthehesh prap`nder sheshet,
Edhe drita jote e dhemshur
Keta lot`do t`i  ndris prape.
Udhetari i pandijshem
Si erdh, iken e me s`kthehet
Pa menduar se ku shkon,
Se c`u shua, c`u plagos
Dhe gjak kish ne ate pleh,
Qe me kembe e ka shkelur!
Ec pa droje, o i huaj,
Gjersa nata te mbulon,
Shko dhe rrofsh shume e i lumtur,
I levduar qofsh ne bote,
I shkelqyer qofsh ne gjak…!
Ne te ardhte ndonjehere
Ndonje dite te helmuar,
Kete or`mos e harrofsh
Edhe Maren e kujtofsh!
Kur i gezuar ne shtepi
Dhe me shoqezen ne gji,
Duke par`kete kandil
Posht te deti me te shuar,
Per te then`me vete ke :
-„Ashtu Hena perendoi
Dhe tek lulja nata u sos,
Kur nje vajze me shpetoi…
Ish e vetme , e pikelluar.
E m`u fal mbytur ne lote;
Tashti mbase eshte kalbur
Si nje pemeze me krimba!“
K`shtu do thuash duke qare
Kryezezen, qe u dogj
Si nje ure nen hi…
Tha e u zdrodh.Une iu gjegja:
Ndonese me zemer te thyer,
Me degjo, e bardha vajze!
Per sa mote te jem gjalle,
Ti gjithmon`do m`jesh urate;
Dielli boten zbukuron
E ti jeten me gezon,
Se te dua per ne zi,
Se te dua per hare.
Dhe kur dora edhe vrulli
Te me paken ne koh`droje,
Nga gezimi i drites sate
Fryme e jet` do  te me buroje!
Ti do ta rritesh nderin tim,
Nderin tim e nderin tend
Permbi vdekjen dhe mbi kohen!
Por mba mend: Mos e ndryshuar
Zemra jote fluturon
Afer shtreterve mizore
Nder mbreter e perandore.
Ti besnik ti qendrosh
Beses sime te panjolle.
Pa shkuar i treti vit,
I magjepsur drites sime,
Ati yt do na bekoje;
Po s`u ktheva t`tretin vit,
T`tretin vit, te taksurin,
Dheu, vajz` do me ket` ngrene!
Si m`degjoi u frymezimit,
Shtriu dor`n  e nata e mblodhi.
Keq i zhytur nder dy helme,
Zulma m`mundi, shpejt u ktheva
Tek ish Jankua i ndritur,
Krahehekur dhe i tmerrshem.
Emr` i  tij ishte gjemim,
Gjemim malesh permbi qente;
Ai me njohu dhe i pelqeu
Zbardhellimi i kesaj kordhe,
Kur ne Nish e Tullovaz
Dhe te fushat e Vazait
Prisja krere si gjembace.
Tashti zerit te atdheut
Iu pergjegja e k`tu  luftoj.
Sa shpalosur ne er` mbi kodrat
Te valoj flamuri i Arbrit,
Gjersa n`vesht` e mi te mbrrije
Hingellima e kuajve te huaj,
Ti, o pris i mocem luftrash,
K`tu  t`vendosur do me gjesh;
Se, ta them, kjo flaka ime
Lart u ndez e lart u ngrit,
E panjohur nga t`paturpet.
Por, kur kengeza e kthjellet
Sheshe e male do gezoje
Dhe ushtari duke u prehur
Pun`t  e shkuara do kujtoje,
Un`do kthehem tek me pret…
“Me kot prêt per jeten time,
(Thirri Pali e naten grisi)
Ushtar vallesh e kangjellash,
Mburracak e endacak!
K`tu  s`te len as fjal`za e embel,
As dhe floket e lemuar,
Vetem kordha t`vlen ketu
Qe t`mos vritesh nga kjo dore
Ti, ushtarth ballukedredhur!“
Hoqen kordhat dhe kercyen
E u perleshen menjehere
E bene hekurat cope
Dhe celiku u be shkendija;
Dhe, ja, vdekja nder vellezer
Mbi dy maja seq renkonte…
Por c`far ngjau?Kush i prapsi,
T`dehur vrerit, t`ndezur gjakut?
Pse ato vet`lla t`egersuara
Shpejt u ulen gjithe turp?
Mbreti u duk e i  vrejti
Dhe, pa fol`, ku desh, i pru.
Ata ecnin si qen t`rrahur,
Perzen`shkopit te bariut
Bishat hequr perdhe zvarre!
Tjeret vane aty-ketu.
Nata u qet e shuajti uret.
………………………….
………………………….

----------


## Kandili 1

Vazhdimi


*PJESA  E  DYTE*


*I*

      PLAKU


Hoqi mjegulla me nxit
Stoline pre eres grisur.
Zeri i shpellavet renkonte
Larg prej shpatavet te Bores.
Ate mbremje pa nje yll,
Si desh mbreti, une veja
Vetem, heshtur, me hap t`gjate
Duke zgjuar rojet e nates.
Ata ndjene e koder m` koder
Zoga e zeshket fershelleu.
O qete andej u ktheva
Drejt Vajkalit te shkretuar,
Ku shkembenj te rrokullisur
Udh`n  armiqvet u gatitnin,
Po te vinin n`befasi.
Atje mbi maje u mbeshteta;
Posht kembevet perroi
Ne hon derdhej me furi
E permbi kryet nderliksur
Kisha re me dredhuri,
………………………..
Pastaj qielli u kthjellua,
Porse ulet-o renkonte
Era e vidhave e perroi
Mendt` e mia ne erresire
Ishin zbjerr` si rreze hene,
Kur nga avulli e lagur
Vete e ne hije shuhet.
Une veten e qortoja,
Se po m`shkonin dite e mote
Pa u vene re ne bote
Dhe ne lufte pa u shquar.
Kenga e vajzavet harron
Djaln` e mbetur duarkryq,
Vallja kthehet dhe e qesh…
Puna e nates vec i mbetet
Qe te zihet pra me hijet,
I panjohur dhe pa nder!
Keshtu me vete mendoja,
Kur nje krisme me permendi…
- Do jete era n`to dushqe
A lugati endacak ?
Por ketu s`qaset… as ujku,
Qe i nginjur diku struket,
As dhe dreri frikacak,
Qe kercen i shqetesuar…
Ketu n` t`erret mos jan` futur
Pararojet e armiqvet,
Qe diten gjithnje kan`frike?
Jo,jo kurr`per ushten time
N`t`erret Arbri s`do te bjere,
Se dhe copetuar,shtypur,
Me drit`boten do ta mbuloje!
……………………………
Kapa ushten edhe zbrita
Udhes s`shtrember gjer ne grope
Dhe te krekeza e krrusur,
Ndala, prita e vura vesh;
Vura vesh dhe nje te ecur
Ndjeva e pashe nje si hije
Fort te frikshme dhe te madhe,
sa dhe udha nuk e nxinte.
Kishte kryet gjer te rete,
Kishte lumin-o nder kembe
E gjith` grykat erresoi
Ne te zi si re mbi shkemb.
Un` s`u tremba, u turbullova,
Gjaku gjithe m`u trazua,
Edhe nata m`u rendua…
Mundur turpit, un` kerceva
Dhe drejt udhes sec qellova.
Guri i  qelluar kerciti,
Nxori xixa e qielli feksi,
Kur ne truall i zvarrisur
Sec m`u trua nje plakarush:
„ O ushtar i eger i nates,
Qe vervitesh i  papare
Mbi udhtarin e vetmuar,
Mbaje kordhen edhe fale
Kete robin tend te mocem!
Moti i rende me perkuli
Kurriz,shpatulla e krahe,
M`u hap varri n`veten time
E pa nder ti do t` me vrisje…
Si armik as t`mos me kesh,
Se ne trut` e mi esht` mbyllur
Fjala e thelle e mbreterise;
Se do here kral e mbret
Qasur jan` Harunit t`mjere
Si luani i shpatevet t`mi
Pas i shkon dinakes dhelper.
Nate e thelle eshte` koha e shkuar,
Ku pershkon vec pleqeria;
Vetem plaku nga nje here
Nxjerr qe andej nje drit` te holle,
Qe mbi ret` e pakuptueshme
Te se nesermes e kthen.
Atje larg, atje perposh
Nje e madhe zhurme u ndie,
Iken bishat shpejt nga tmerri
E, cliruar bubullimes,
Fryu era gjere e gjate.
Por ti mua shpjem` te mbreti.
Se ka veshe erresira
E me mire fjala truhet
Brenda nje nje tend` te mbyllur
Se ne fushen genjeshtare.“
Keshtu foli e shpejt u ngrit
Si njeri, q`e  di se c`sjell
E drejt udhen me deftoi.
Ca i zbutur ga dyshimi,
Ca i prekur dhembshurie,
Ca i habitur nga ato fjale,
Para mbretit une u ndodha.
Rrinte mbledhur bujaria
Ne nje tend` te larte, te gjere;
Ku po matej mencuria,
Punet, rreziku e droja e luftes.
Ishte Gropa e Strezi i vreret
E me ta bujari i Sulit.
Shpata trim e i njohur kenges
Se asaj vajzes mbretereshe,
Qe perdhune ia rrembyen
E ai dhunen lau me gjak.
Mbi kordh`Manezi mbeshtetej,
Burre punesh e jo fjalesh.
Mbi lekuren e nje ariu
Rrinte Lleshi flokeziu
Me Muzakun krahe tij
E me trim`n e Angjelines.
Kuqi,Berrezi e Perlati,
Zoti i madh i Zendes s`Madhe,
Me  ta ne kemb`bisedonin.
Dhe Arianit keshillmiri
Afer mbretit permbi fron
Fjal` me mend nga goja nxirrte,
Drite e mbare ne erresire.
Hahet vrerit : po ta v`resh,
I ngjan shkembit t`bumbullisur
Lindur n`shpres` te mbreterise,
N`shpres` te verber u verbua
E u hodh ne udh` te shtrember.
Po arriti dita e keqe,
Qe e pleksi me te huajin
Dhe lavdi e nder ia hoq.
Por kush eshte ai zot i madh
Ballelarte, qe me shpatulla
Ngrihet siper bujarise
Si maj`shkembi permbi kodra?
Nen leshnikn` e tij te kuq
I shkelqen parzmorja e arte…
Eshte trimi Vrana-Kont,
Vranai zemer e krah lisi.
Me nje fjal` te tij ia nisin
Njeqind fise kenges s`luftes,
Njeqind flamuj shpalos era,
Njemij`kordha dalin myllit.
C`po i lemonte lesht` langoit
Mireshpia pa kujdes,
Se ne syt` i gjelbronin
Kodrat e Janines s`tij.
Rine, liqeni t`shtrihet para
Shesh i  kalter e i kthjellet;
Edhe valeza e rrahur,
Qe te shprishet neper kembe,
S`eshte e bardh`sa gjiri yt,
Qe ngre t`linjten e qendisur,
Qe i ngjan se holles mjegull
Nder dy kodrina me bore.
Gjirit t`frytur psheretimash
Te shpetojne, o Rin`, renkimet;
Era i merr e ia sjell zotit,
Zotit tend qe i kupton;
E syte e njomur me lote
Fsheh me dore, kot i fsheh!
Por c`po them e c`kujtoj?
Trimat e Arbrit te gjithe
Keshill` benin aso nate,
Kur nder ta i huaji u fut.
Ne fillim ai me habi
Rreth verejti ata burra
E i magjepsur uli syte;
Pastaj ,duart kryq ne gji,
U pergjunj nder kemb` te mbretit,
„Mbret i trimavet, i tha,
Tek shkon ti, atje shkon tmerri,
Ku ti vete, behen pluhur
Hordhite e armikut tend.
…………………………
Flokt` n`u ngriten porsi driza
E, i ndezur fjales s`rende,
Mire u vesha e u mbatha,
Pra u nisa udhes s`helmit.
Shume qava, shum` durova,
Gjersa nje ditez e zeze
Mbi Mokreun sec me gjet…“
- E po c`gjete?( i tha mbreti
Buzagaz e plot shperfillje)
Folna pak e folna drejt!
A e pe tradhtar`n  e poshter?
Ballabani ku kullot,
Kryekusari nder kusare?
Sa jan`gjithe?C`qellim kane?
Ruaju s`rremes, t`mos kujtoj
Se ke ardhur te me rresh!-
Duke u dridhur si purteka,
Pak pa folur si qendroi,
Plaku i zverdhur iu pergjegj:
Pertej malevet nje fushe
E ngusht` shtrihet, lumi e ndan,
An`t  e thella ura i lidh :
Afer ures nje kodrine
Nder murriza e gjineshtra,
Kulpra, ferra e kulumri
Tremij` shkluheza sec fsheh.
Prapa kodres, ne nje fushe
Jan` livadhet gjith` mbuluar,
Kuajt jane si milingona;
Cdo murgjar ka nje kalores.
Keshtu i veshur un` pa droje
Gjith` ushtrin` sa desha e pashe,
Cdo grup rri tashti ne pritje;
Vera e fshatravet te djegur
Deh luftare e pashallare…
…………………………..
…………………………….
Gra te njoma, jo ushtare,
Pash` me shum` longar` se shpata.
Shpata e shenjte e Erthogrulit
Ngjeshet keq e keq shkelqen;
Edhe kur ngjyhet ne gjak,
Gjak te tredhurish ky eshte
Ose sklleverish te trembur,
Qe te zon` kan` zemruar.
Mbi qilimat e Musolit
Shtrire praptas m`u  deftue;
Nje zinxhirth-o gjithe i arte
C`i nderliksej mu ne qafe;
Fustanella e mendafshte
Dhe e holl` mbi gju i binte
Si nje vashe per martese.
N`tende ai kishte cdo gje,
Qe nje grua do te donte:
Vello t`gjata, keza e breza
Edhe fusta te qendisura,
Asnje shpate, asnje ushte!
Ne sy gjithnje e veshtronin
Sherbetorkat-o cerkeze
Nese kenga e kenaqte,
Ane vallja i pelqente
A freskim ne vap`kerkonte
Pem` te shtrydhura me bore…“
Ketu prape e qortoi  Mbreti:
-Folna pak e folna drejt!
Thuaj c`pe, para se u nise.
„Nente dit` para se u nisa,
Nje mengjes ia hipi kalit
E me te dymij`kalores!...
-Fol`, ku vajti e nga shkoi?-
„Njeri i mbyllur esht` si varri,
Se cfar` ben, nuk e kallzon,
Porse nje natez me pare
Erdh e shkruara e Dovletit
Dhe me enderren e nates
C`me ish fshehur, m`u kallzua.
Permes malesh  te Morese
Esht` i pasur Kauri i Lales,
Ballabani shkoi e tha:
“M`jep hardhine, te bardhen-o,
Qe ne kopshtin tend te mbiu,
Pac pra kryet edhe pronen“
“Kur do kthehet?Ne ushtri
Do ta sjell vajzen?Pa pergjigju!”
“Lart nga ledhet e Beratit
U ndje thirrma e Seb-Aliut;
Erdh balozi i zotit t`madh
Shtepi e rruge gjith`pastrohen,
Hidhe lule dhe kurora…“
Plaku heshti e u percuall.
Mbreti kthyer Pal Golemit:
„Te qoft` truar ty .- i tha-
Mos te t`iki , mos te flase,
Mos te shoh asnjeri!
Shko!Edhe me nder ta ruash!“
Pali dolli me pahir,
Pse ne zemer sec e shpoi
Emri i Lales dhe i Kaurit,
Ndersa Niku, trimi i Petes,
E la pragun, tek po rrinte
E mes trimavet u fut:
„Mua, mua Zot` i larte,
Me perket ai qen pa bese,
Se nder livadhet e Petes
Qe ndyresi e neme e dem;
Nem` pra, leje qe ta shkel
Per te zhdukur kalbesiren,
Qe na biu ne Arberi…“
-Kalbesire-qeshi mbreti-
Kalbesir` mbi qenerine!
Arberia e kthjellt` si dielli
Qelbesiren e perze!
Per ty , trim  e bir i trimit,
Fol`, vec ai qen pa bese
Zjarrin e zemres ta ndezi?
Tjeter gje s`e pervelon?
Por u befte si do ti!
Mblidhi trimat,shko fito
Edhe vashen e liro!
Por kujto k`to porosi:
Ata thyer si ti kesh,
Ruaju , trim, guximit tend,
Se mos me gjakun e te nxehur
E ne lufte i verbuar
Bie papritur ne kurth!
Ndiqe armikun e there
Gjer atje ku shtrihet fusha,
Por, sa te arrish te kodra,
Ku i rrezikshem vau hapet,
Ktheu prapa e thirr shoket,
Se atje trimi i ngjan te ligut
Dhe i shkon kot trimeria.
Niku taksi nje premtim,
Qe u zhduk ne fat`n  e keq.

----------


## Kandili 1

Vazhdimi

*PJESA  E  TRETE*


*I*

*Humbja e Kusarit*


Lehte e lehte dhe te heshtur,
Ndersa dita s`kishte feksur
Neper gryka e neper shpate,
Neper gerxhe dhe gremina
Bridhte Niku me gjith` shoke.
Udhetarit, qe i  takoi
Naten, i shkrete e i vetem,
Hije te mallkuara i dukeshin,
Jetes dhe varresh perzene;
.
E si lindjes zbardhelloi
Vet`lla e dites plot me re,
Ata zbriten posht` nga cukat,
Shkembe me shkemb duke kercyer;
E te humbja e Kusarit,
Ku me e eger, me e grryer
Ngushton udhen mbi perruan,
Prapa drizash, prapa lisash,
Pa u ndjere sec u struken.
Ashtu ujqt e uritur,
Kur prej delesh ndiejne ere,
Hundengritur, tutje-t`hu
Ven, qendrojne e mbajne vesh;
Pra me bark duke u zvarrisur,
Sy e gryk` te zgurdulluar,
Presin shqerrat n`befasi.
Niku i vetem mbi nje shkemb
Si nje qift-o sqepcelik
Rri i patundur e pa fryme
E mengjesi qe i fryn
Qe nga pas qafes i ftohte,
Permbi supe i shperndan
Tufe-tuf` te artet floke;
Edhe dielli , qe i derdh
Rrezet e i ben kurore,
As e ngroh, as e permend;
Vetem gjiri sec i fryhet,
Vetem balli i nderrohet
Si qielli kur nderron rete;
Here e her` shkelqen e qesh,
Here e her i vrehet syri;
S`luan kemba e do te hidhet,
Doren mban, po i bie mbi kordhe.
-Bre!Do jet` mjegull` e lumit
Ajo qe leviz mbi fushe;
Tmerr e dem i korresvet?
Apo rremben era e malit
Pluhur udhes e lemishte?
-Jo, se lumi po shkelqen,
Era e malit u qetua
-Dhe nuk tundet asnje gjethe
-Vall` c`do jete ai zbardhellim
Andej posht`, qe te merr syte?
Mos jan` shkreptimat e vapes
A e liqenit esht` pasqyra?
-Jo, jan` shapkeza celiku
Edhe k@rkalle te arta
E mburoja te argjendta
Me parzmore te florinjta;
Jane trima, jane ushtare,
Kan` guximin mu ne balle.
Kapardiset mbi murgjarin
Ballabani e duket div;
I shpeton tmerri nga syte,
I ngjyen shpaten gjaku  i skllavit,
Edhe vdekja i rri ne dore,
Si mohoi Arberine
Tek i erreti Drakul,
Nga te paret qe Baderi,
I levduar ne lufte
E i pelqyer ne keshilla.
Pra, prej Vlladit i pandehur
Qe dhunuar e burgosur;
Cau hekurat, qe e lidhnin,
Iku dhe vajti tek qente
Nderroi vend e shoke e bese
Kraheforti e zemerguri,
Ish i zgjuar ne te folur,
Pra nder qente u nderua.
Qeni mbret e pa, e pelqeu,
Lart e ngriti nder bujare,
Tashti qe erdhi ne Vajkal,
Zoti i Madh i shkroi e i tha
Shko tej mjegulla e Lales
Mbulon yllethin e bardhe,
Yll`n  e bardhe, qe do jete
Drite e gaz ne k`to saraje.
E Kaurit te m`i thuash :
-Mbreti i mbretevet te thote:
M`jep hardhine, te bardhen-o,
Qe mbiu te kopshti yt,
Pac, pra, kryet edhe pronen.-
U pergjunj Baderi, u nis
E Kaurit i pru fjalen.
Qeni i dheut iu perul
E te bijezen ia dha.
Vajza qau, gjirin rrahu,
Shkuli floket e u vesh ne zi
Por, si e urte, qe me ish,
Helmin mbylli mu ne zemer
Dhe vec zoguthit iu trua,
Zoguthit te malit-o.




*II*

*Kenga e Zogut*


Zog, o zogu kryezi,
Si ti e vetme jam dhe une;
Te shkretira ti vajton,
Ketu qaj un` nate e dite.
Ti gjithnje shokun kerkon,
Un`te dashurin e bora; (humba)
Jemi bashke ne mjerim.
Qofshim bashke ne shpetim!
Une e mjera e penguar
Nuk kam krah`, s`mund te shpetoj,
Ti me krahethit e eret
Rreh dhe malet edhe fushat,
Sa te kesh qejf e deshire.
Ah!Po gjete shokun tend
E gezim`n e zemres sate,
Shko edhe tek trimi im,
Tek ai trimi im i bukur,
T`i rrefesh helmet e mia,
Mallin tim-o te pasosur;
E t`i  thuash:-Nga ora e zeze,
Qe ti u zhduke ne erresire
Dhe pushoi dalngadale
Zhurma e lehte e kembes sate,
Ra mbi kopshtin e lules
Nema e keqe, u be shkretire;
Mbaroi gazi ne renkim,
Vrulli i vashes ne lengim.
Nata e ndjeu duke folur,
Henezes duke iu truar,
Henezes-o deshmitares
S`mallit, t`beses dhe t`se  rremes;
Ne ate or` te paharruar,
Qe nga vdekja te shpetoi,
Edhe Hena e dhembshur-o
Ballin nga helmi c`e mbuloi
Me napen e mjegulles,
E gjith`brinjat u shurdhuan
Vajit e lemzes se saj.
Flokeprishur e pa dita,
pa kujdes e pa gezim
Dhe nga prindi te perbuzur
Dhe prej vajzave perqeshur;
Por ajo me bes` te thelle
Priti e priti t`parin vit,
Priti t`dytin dhe te tretin,
Vitin e tret` te taksur-o;
Pra, si shkoi i treti vit,
Priti prape e nuk u lodh.-
More i embel trimi im,
Mbase ren`ke nder te vdekur
Tek livadhi i pakujtuar
Dhe, prej dheut, i helmuar,
Mua te shkreten me harrove?
Por i vdekur ti nuk je,
Zemra ime thot` dhe e di,
Se, i vdekur po te ishe,
Tek un`do vije tashti
Me enderren e nates-o,
Mua te me zgjidhje besen,
Por nje natez une pashe,
Pashe Dreqezen kaluar
Mbi nje rreze henetare
Dheun tend sec me deftoi,
Dheun tend , te lumturin;
E ne mes te drites s`saj
Zbuloi nje pamje t`parrefyer,
Zbuloi nje dite flamurtare
E, mes flamujvet te nderit,
Un`t`u  fala, o trim i trimavet!
Ne je gjalle, pse s`kthehesh
Te ky gji, qe llahtariset,
Te kjo zemerze e thyer?
Pse nuk vjen te me shpetosh?
Ja, se prindi edhe me shiti
Si nje qengjez te kasapi;
Ja, se qeni c`me verviti
E pahir po me terheq
Ku s`ka mall, as nder, as bese.
O ti, zogu im i mire,
Do t`i shtosh e t`i  kujtosh
Keto fjal`t e mia te fundit,
Por, shiko, mos t`i  harrosh;
-Mara, armiqsh e rrethuar,
Po shkon nder viset e tua,
Afer teje e ti s`e di!
Gjerisa era e vendit tend
Asaj faqet t`ia lemoje,
Dhe sa shpresa e ndihmes sate
Asaj zemerzen t`i ngjalle,
Po, do vije edhe do rroje.
Por, ne e lente ndihma jote
Edhe era e vendit tend,
Nderi i Mares, ti ta dish,
Bashk`me diellin perendon,
Se at`mall , qe s`pari e zuri,
Koha e vdekja s`e nderron;
Vetem kurmin e zvarrisur
Do ket`meje i shkreti qen,
Pse kjo thikez e fshehur,
Thikeza qe kam ne gji,
Do me ruaje nder e bese,
Do me jape edhe liri!
Keshtu tha, zogu e degjoi,
Shkundi krahet e kendoi
Nje kengez me gaz e vaj,
Sa i gjithe mali kumboi;
Pastaj mori drejt nga era
E mbi rete perendoi.
Nderkaq, vajza, duke u nisur,
As s`u kthye te verente
Te emblat vende t`vajzerise:
Vec mbi varr`n e s`emes qau;
Qau e veten fort e rrahu.
Si nje delez midis ujqish,
Gjithe e strukur permbi shale,
E peshtjelle me nje shqep(cipe,nape e holle)
Dite e nate udhetoi,
Pershkoi malet me bore,
Shkeli dhe fushat me lule,
Gjersa erdhen nje mengjes
Tek livadhi, qe, sa shkonin,
Me ngushtohej, nga nje ane
Brinja e lart`, pa udhe, e eger
Dhe nga tjetra an`renkonte
Lumi i gjere, thell` e zi.
Si e pa Baderi vendin,
Vrejti rrotull dhe u vrenjt,
Mbajti kalin ,vuri vesh
E mbi shpaten syte i shtiu
Asnje gjethez s`pipetinte
E nuk ndihej asnje fryme,
Asnje i gjalle edhe nuk dukej,
Vetem se mullenjeza,
Mullenj` e perroit-o,
Fshehur gardhevet, kendonte,
Ze i fillem i shkretires
Ne te thellen qetesi.
Pasi shoket iu afruan,
Te shtrenguar e krenare,
U kthjellua, u gezua;
E murgjarin duke shpuar
Vazhdoi prape udhes se drojtur
Me vashezen gjithnje prane.
Nje cast a dy , jo me shume
Gjer te kendi i  thell`,  ku udha
Nder shkembenj shkon e humbet,
Krejt papritur ky murgjari
Hundefryre, veshengritur.
Duke u dridhur, zu e zbyth,
E kaloresi i habitur,
Duke nemur, u ra shporevet;
Po murgjari, qe u tremb,
Gjithnji zbythej, para s`shkonte.
Ne ate kohe zogu i malit
Neper gjith`shkembenjet` kendoi
E cdo gryke sec kumboi
Degjoi vajza e iu perzie
Zemra, gjithe u gezua
E nga shaleza u hodh
Duke nxjerre nje renkim,
Nje renkim e nje ulurime.
Ulerimes, qe dha vasha,
nje ulerime e tmerrshme, e gjate,
Iu pergjegj nga gjith`shkembenjte;
Nga cdo shkemb nje ushtar doli.
Ball` per balle me Baderin,
I mbeshtetur mbi nje trung,
Syte ndezur, ballin vrenjtur,
Si re e zeze plot shkreptime,
Si nje div u duk Nik Peta
E me zen` si bubullime :
-Pse m`u  zverdhe, qen i dheut?
Jeten tende dhe te shokevet
E kam un` tashti ne dore;
Sa te jap une nje shenje,
Dheu gjithe iu perpin
Por un`nderin po kerkoj,
S`dua gjak`n  e qenerise;
Hajt, hidh shpaten e mburojen,
lerme vajzen, pastaj ik`
Si e degjoi, tufe-tufe
Mjekren e shkuli Baderi,
Si i cmendur hante veten,
Pastaj thirri: Ketu ejani,
Ketu ejani , o vellezer,
Therni gruan e nderroni
Jet`per jete e gjak per gjak!
Njezet trima, aq` sa nxinte
Vendi i ngushte, iu versulen
Vajza trime , qe e kuptoi,
Shpejt e lehte si sorkadhe
Mbi nje shkemb sec me kerceu
Dhe qe andejza thiken hequr,
Thikezen e gjirit-o
E kanosur iu kthye,
Hundehapur,syshkreptime,
Buzefryre, faqendezur,
Me gershetat shprishur-o,
Me fustanin marre eres
E me thikezen ne grusht.
..
Qente e pane e qendruan,
te verbuar bukurise,
Shpatat ngritur, pa levizur
Si statuja te mermerta.
Si qendruan pak keshtu
Duke vrejtur te magjepsur,
nje m`i eger, m`i guximshem
Zgjati krahun mbi ate
Aty zogu sec kendoi
Nje keng` shum` te mallengjyer,
Sa qe gjith` malet u drodhen
E nje krisme e rende u ndie;
Ne ate krism` te njezet qente
Rane praptas permbi truall,
Njezet shigjetash goditur.
Por te parevet, qe rane,
Dyzet trima u zun` vendin;
E te gjithe u rrokullisen,
Guret duke i kafshuar,
Ne nje luce gjaku  t`zi.
Kur te tjeret, qe ishin prapa,
Pane shoket copetuar
Edhe vdekjen krahezeze,
Qe mbi koke u fluturonte,
Krejt te ngrire e te trembur,
Zun` te dridhen e u kthyen,
Buzagaz duke u tallur,
Ia deftoi Niku Baderit :
-Derezi, shiko, shiko
Si nxitojn` burrat e tu,
Vetem vajzes perzene
Dhe nje gozhde ,qe shkelqen!
Hajt, hidh shpaten e mburojen,
Dhe me ta kthehu e ik!
E degjoi ai  e s`u gjej,
Porse befas e qelloi
Drejt me shpaten permbi krye.
Niku e prapsi me mburojen,
Qe kumboi porsi kembore
E tri copash shpata u ca.
Si ia pa te zhveshur doren,
Prape me buzen ne gaz
E percmoi: I paturp!
Gjakun tend un` nuk e dua
Gjakun tend te turperuar.
Domosdo ti do te ikesh
I perbuzur si nje qen!
Duke then` keto, me kordhe
Frerin ia preu murgjarit;
E shpo edhe e plagosi
Aq shpejt sa Baderi
As e pa, as e kuptoi.
Dhe i shpuar dhe i plagosur
Dhe me rripat te leshuar,
Kali u kthye porsi era
E si mjegull perendoi
Duke shkelur mbi te vdekur
Dhe ushtaret duke shperndare,
Me kaloresin persiper.
Kur pa veten n`udh ` te turpit
E me te ikurit  perzier,
Sepse shoket pas i shkonin,
Gjith`te trembur duke thirrur,
Nga qe ish dhe zemerak,
Kryet rrahu, gjirin grisi,
Neme e gjem` duke leshuar,
Flok`t  si driza , syt`te dale
Te shkelqyeshem si dy ure,
Qe ndricojn` naten nga shpella.
Por murgjari i tmerruar
Rend me shum`, kur ai bertet.
Tanet, dale grykes se eger,
Pas i van`me kordh`ne dore,
Duke prer` te shprishurit
Thele-thele, cope-cope;
Por me von`, kur Niku i thirri,
Me gjak nginjur edhe lyer,
Vrap u mblodhen ,sikur ujqit
Kthehen stanit, ku kane shqyer
Dele e qente i  kane perzene.
Si u qetua pak nga pak
Krisma e luftes e bertima
Atje larg-o te shkretira,
Vajza, fluturez` e lehte,
Poshte prej shkembit sec kerceu
E me syt`mbushur ne lot,
Gaz e lot`duke perzier
Si nje re e ndriquar diellit,
Qe shkelqen edhe derdh shi.
E me gjithin porsi dallge,
E trishtuar dhe e skuqur,
I tha me ze te keputur :
-More trim, more bujar,
Qe bonjaken e braktisur,
Te harruar ne nje skaj,
Duarvet t`qenvet e lirove,
E i shpetove jete e bese.
Truar t`paca nderin tim,
Se un`memezen e bora.
Se baba une nuk kam
E vellezerit hane dhe
Deh!Ti mua m`u befsh nene,
Ti bab e ti vella!
Oh!Me ndih edhe me ruaj
Si nje moter ne shtepi!
..

----------


## Kandili 1

*PJESA  E  KATERT*


*I*


*Dita e Vajkalit*


Gjoni  naten sec renkoi
Maje kullavet te Petes
E te gjith` bishat e malit
Per se largu iu pergjegjen.
Lindi dielli pa nje rreze
Shum` i  kuq, ngjyer ne gjak,
Ne nje qiell porsi hi.
Ra mbi bot` nje afsh i rende,
S`frynte ere, s`tundej flete,
Asnje zog nuk cicerinte,
Vec Kumria sec lengonte,
C`po lengonte mu ne shpat
E me te nje zeth i holle
Si kemborez e argjendte
Atje lart-o ne cardhak.



*II*


*Kenga e Beratit*



O Berat, o Berat!
(Kendoi Mara qe menate)
Sa bonjak na ke lene!
Sa te veja shkulen floket!
Dite vrasje, dite e zeze,
Mos ardhsh kurre me ne jete!
Nata e vdekja te mbulofte!
Dielli kurr` mos te gezofte!
Nga te kater an` te dheut
Tufa- tufa vinin qiftet
E nga gjith` shpellat e malevet,
Zbresin bisha ketu-atje;
Gjak ne ere, gjak ne re,
Gjak ne uje, gjak ne dhe;
Gur me gur nje cope mish
Kreje a llere trimash kish!
Zonj`Mamica ate nate
Pa nje enderr keq te gjate,
Se iu duk i shoqi i verdhe
Me gjith` kurmin copetuar
E kurorezat mbi shtrat
I mbuloi me shqep te zi;
Hoq unazen e marteses
E ia ndau me dy pjese,
Nje e mbajti , nje ia dha.
Nate e dite ajo vajtoi,
Por nga varri dot s`e coi.
Ashtu Mara me kendoi,
Nuk kendoi, por renkoi;
Qe nga oda e degjoi
Zonja Lene e ma qortoi:
-E perzishme, zonja nuse,
T`u cel kenga qe menate;
Mos ndonje enderr te keqe
A te vdekur ti  ke pare?
-As ndonje enderr te keqe
As te vdekurit  kam pare,
Por kam zemren te thyer
E pahir me dalin lot.
Cfardo shoh, e shoh ne zi.
Ububu!Ky Niku yne,
Kur u nis , sec u helmua
Dhe unazen me kerkoi!...
Vemi, nen`, vemi mbi koder,
Tek zbulohen gjithe fushat,
Mbase Niku na rikthehet!
Van` te nxirat  permbi koder
E verejten djathtas-majtas,
Kur perderesin me shkop
E me strajce pan` tek qante
-O perderes, derezi,
Pac uraten, perse qan?
A mos kafshet t`i kan` vjedhur,
A koliben ta kan` djegur,
Apo birethin e humbe
Ne keto luftra te shkreta?
-As kafshet e as koliben,
As dhe birethin s`po qaj
Syte e mi u bene lume,
Qe per Arberin kullon
-Fol`ti , ze i  fatit t`keq!
(thirri vasha si e zalisur)
C`mizori pe ne ushtri,
Si ra Arberi ne zi
Fol`!Nder flamuret e luftes
Qift`n e Petes a e pe?
U pergjegj ai dereziu:
-Them, un`them se dje menate
Atje lart ne Myzeqe
Ndihesh gjeme e llumbardhat
Nga gjemimet e llumbardhat
Gjith bota sec gjemonte,
Tymi i  dufeqevet
Gjith malet mjegullonte;
Zbardhellimit te shpatevet
Gjithe fushat sec shkelqenin,
Gjakut te ushtarevet
Lumenjt`sec mbuloheshin;
Nga copat e ushtavet
Beheshin ura e ngriheshin;
Shtroheshin sheshe n`Vajkal
E mbi sheshet ngriheshin male;
Si tallazi i detit , bie,
Pastaj kthehet n` thellesi
E si arat e bleruara
Tunden eres, qe i perthyen,
Vej e vinin duke u shtytur
Gji me gji, ushtar me ushtar.
Por ne oren qe leshon qete
Punetori e sane u jep
E para kolibes  s`vet
E kafshon pakez buke e kripe,
U ndryshua pamja e luftes,
Pse nga e djathta si shkreptime
U sul mbreti e shpo gardhin,
Gardhin e shkrete te heshtave.
Tek e renda kordhe binte,
Binin kreret bresherime.
E kaloi plot me zhurme
Duke shkelur me murgjarin
Te vdekur e te plagosur,
Ndersa me te mengjeren
Dukagjini, qe e pa,
Mbi armiqt si nje shkemb ra,
Por nder grykat me Baderin
Jeniceret u shtrenguan,
Trup me trup duke bashkuar
Dhe mburojen me mburojen
Porsi ndonje ledh i hekurt,
I patundur dhe i tmerrshem.
Me kot trimat guximtare
Kryet perpoqen n`ate ledh,
Se goditur perdhe rane.
Atehere dhjet`kalores,
Dhjet`dragonj u rane shporevet,
Dhjet rrufera ne stuhi,
U verviten mu ne mes;
Zgjaten ushtat si purteka,
Shtine, vrane,copetuan,
Ngriten pirgje k`tu e pertej
Me te vdekur e t`plagosur
Edhe hapen dyer te gjera,
Shtruan nje udhe keq te gjate
Si nje brazde nder te mbjella.
Ashtu Drini i Zi ne dimer,
Mbushur nga perrenjte e malevet,
Vjen i fryre e i terbuar,
Perpjek uj`rat e liqenit,
I merr zvarre e i ndan dysh;
Ngrihet lart tallazi i bardhe
E rreth brigjeve gjemon;
Por si uj`rat e liqenit,
Qe, si ndahen, prape kthehen,
Kthehen vrap e bejne shesh,
Sa dhe lumin e mbulojne,
Ashtu be`kopeja e eger;
(Si pa qe pak po sulmonin),
Duke u mbledhur dhe shternguar,
Prapa t`dhjetevet u mbyll.
Mbreti atehere e Dukagjini,
Si shperndan` tjeret, u kthyen
Dhe ran` bashke mbi Baderin.
Para, prapa, k`tej  andej
I coptuar e i thyer,
Qeni i shkrete zu e u zbyth;
Po i pa zgjidhur e i tere
Brenda vaut ai u mblodh;
Si ariu i Tomorit,
I perzene nga barinjte,
Njerin vret, tjetrin e shqyen;
Sado i cjerre e i pergjakur,
Po pa frik` ne t`madhen zemer,
Kthehet shpatit prej nga doli,
Nginjur gjaku e ngopur mishi.
Si u ngrys, mbreti u terhoq
Me te gjith`ushtrin` ne fushe,
Ndezi dhe zjarret e nates,
Per t` plagosur u kujdes
-Mos, te zente nema e zeze!
(Thirri Mara si e cmendur)
Qifti i Petes a m`u mblodh,
A ma pe nder te plagosur?-
Ai heshti, s`u pergjegj,
U zverdh e me sy ne truall
Lotet i binin pike-pike.
Kuptoi vajza e dejt udhes
Zbriti duke uleritur;
Jo, nuk zbriti, u rrokullis
E nga malet perendoi.
..
Gjithe naten, gjithe diten
Me kaloresit e mi
Une brodha pa pushuar;
E pershkova nente fusha,
Nente fusha e nente male
Duke prere, duke vrare
Qente e shprishur dhe te ikur.
Si u zhduken dhe te sprasmit
Pertej brinjes se Mokreut
Edhe dita si u ngrys,
Hoqa shoket e u ktheva.
Sa me shume i qaseshim fushes,
Vrehej, errej zemra ime,
Prekur vrasjes se trazuar,
Pasi zjarri u shua ne hi,
Se gjith`drizat e barishtet
Ishin lyer ne te kuq
Edhe brazdat e hendeqet,
Ishin plot me gjak te piksur,
Afer vaut ne Vajkal,
Ku u ndez e ashper lufta,
Ishin t`vdekurit mal-mal,
E nder stivat e te vdekurvet
Qen e ujq buzengjyer
Grisnin, shqyenin bark e zorre,
Ndersa duke krakellitur,
Si re diellin mbulonin
Korba, sorra e skiftere.
Sa e bukur djaleri,
Qe gjer dje i hante rete
Sot ka heshtur pergjithmone,
Por si pleh shtene ne dhe!
Ne sa trajta vdekja e shkrete
M`u deftue na ate pamje!
Ketu nje ushtar i ri
Mbylli syte duke qare
Memezen duke kujtuar,
Qe e priste, oh, me kot!
Atje armiku krah armikut
Si dy qen kafshoheshin,
Se dhe t`vdekur donin t`vriteshin.
I trazuar e i helmuar,
Hoqa syt` nga pamja e keqe,
Ktheva syt e afer ures
Pash `papritur nje murgjar
Me kryet ulur mbi truall
E me frerat neper kembe,
Me mbulesen cope-cope
E me shalen o  nen bark.
Un`iu qasa  jo pa droje,
Se mbulesa ne ar qendisur
Nje dyshim te lig me ngjalli,
Se m`u duk nje luaneshe
N`fush` te gjelber e qendisur.
Prane murgjarit nje ushtar
Me dhjet`shigjeta ne gji
Shtrire ish si ka i therur.
Me dhemb` flamurin shtrengonte,
Kordhen e mbante ne grusht
E me ballin kthyer qiellit
Edhe vdekjen e perbuzte
As nga pendet e shqiponjes
As nga parzmor`e argjendte,
Por nga vetullat e trasha
E nga syte e zgurdulluar
Pal Golemin une e njoha;
E kerceva mos ish gjalle;
E terhoqa me kujdes,
Ku ish bari me i shkrifte.
Rripat ia preva parzmores,
Vura doren permbi zemer
E ajo m`u tund nen to.
Shpejt vrapova gjer te lumi,
Mora e solla nje pike uje
E ia derdha permbi faqet;
Ai u shtriq me psheretime
Si njeri ne gjum` te rende,
Tundi kryet e m`u kthye;
Si me njohu, pa lenguar,
Me nje t`humbet ze me tha:
Leri t`vdekurit ne vend,
Lem`te fle pergjithmone
Te ky shtrat i nderit tim,
Mu tek eshtrat e te vrarevet,
E te vrarevet nga kjo dore
Qe gjithmon`do m`jen kurore.
Na kete flamur e mbretit
Te m`i  thuash keto fjale :
Pal Golemi edhe i vdekur
I tmerroi armiqt`me sy,
E, si iken, pra ai ra.
E t`u thuash shokevet t`mi:
Pal Golemi nuk ka vdekur,
Zeri i luftes do ta ngrere
E do jen`gjithmon` me ju
Krahu, kordha e zemra e tij.
Tashti, Bale, ne ate lis
Var mburojen e parzmoren,
Shtoji k@rkallin e zi
E mbi to dhe kordhen time.
Pra, kur dielli te shkelqeje
E me rreze t`i  qelloje,
Prej shkreptimavet te tyre,
T`kapur tmerrit, do te bien
Gjithsa m`u  tremben ne jete;
E ne qetsine e nates
Ata hekura e celiku,
Tundur eres se Mokreut,
Nje ushtri e gjall`do t`i duken
Qenit t`qasur n`erresire.
Foli e kryet i ra ne gji.
Shtremberoi syte e perdhe
Me te gjith`kurmin u shtri.
Une u ngrita se m`u sos
E nga shoket-o u ktheva
Qe te hapnim bashk nje Varr.
Atje poshte i pashe ata
Duke prur` nje te plagosur;
Tezgen ber`kishin me llere.
Si u afruan, u zalisa,
Kur e pash`te artin qift
Sqepin ngritur, krahet shtjelle
Mbi ate k@rkall prej bronzi.
Ish i bardhe si qiri,
Kryet rene i kish mbi supe,
Floket i ngisnin perdhe,
Gjaku i rridhte pika-pika
Qafes s`hapur si nje shege,
Jeta mbledhur i ish ne sy.
Si me pa, me dhemshuri
Me verejti e buzqeshi :
Mos me qaj, vellauthi im,
Mos me qaj ne zulmen time,
Ne ket`dite flamurtare,
Ne ket`dite t`Arbrit tone!
Po ne ushtri ktheu e thuaju
E t`i  thuash edhe Dares :
-Malli i mire ne djaleri
Eshte si vajte e kandilit;
Niku dhenderith i ri
Dasmen me luften nderroi
Edhe vallet me Vajkalin.
Njeqind qener m`u versulen
E te njeqind dhe po hane;
Pastaj Bader tradhetari
Qe nga prapa me qelloi,
E t`i  thuash edhe memes :
-Niku u nis e do menoje,
Po ti, nene mos e prit.
Pse per birthin, qe humbe,
Ai nje bijez te ka lene,
Ty ta ka truar perjete!
Pra lart ngjitu ne cardhak,
Nuses sime te m`i  falesh,
Se bukures se Lales-o,
Ndersa ajo me kujton,
Me kujton me zemer-o:
-Kete unaze ta dergoi
Niku yt, se t`u martua,
T`u martua me nje plage,
Me nje plage keq te zeze,
E ti, e bukur t`i martohesh-
Sosi fjalen e m`u shua
Si kandili kur s`ka vaj,
Si nje lulez e keputur,
Qe dhe e fishkur ere mban.
E , ndersa ne po mendonim
Qe ne varre t`i mbulonim,
Perketej ures nje vajze
Na u deftue si nje hije.
Flok`t i kishte te nderliksur,
Syt`te futur thell`ne balle,
Me fustanin cope-cope
E me kembe te pergjakura:
O ushtare, o vellezer,
Ju perher` te lume qofshi!
Mbase pat` ne kete fushe
Nje kalores trim te ri
Me nje k@rkall-o te arte,
Ku nje qift i fluturon?
Ar`i  k@rkallit perzihet
Me nje tuf`flokesh te verdhe,
E ka ballin porsi dielli,
Ka dy sy si dy shkendija,
Dy shkendija te shkreptimes;
E ka gojen si unaze
Edhe fjalezen te embel
Porsi hojet e pranveres
Deh , ju lutem, me kallzoni!
Sy nder sy ne u verejtem,
Ne lot syte na u mbyten,
Helmi buzen na e qepi.
Ajo u zverdh e na veshtroi
E u kthye dhe , sa e pa
Shtrire t`vdekurin mbi dhe,
Dha nje britme e ne krahe
E ftohte si bora ra.
Vam` t`i flisnim, s`u pergjegj,
Vam` ta preknim, nuk levizi,
Vam`ta ngrinim e na vdiq.
Zemra e mbushur m`Nik`n e saj,
Rritur me mall e hare,
Si u rendua helmit t`keq,
Me s`i  nxuri dhe i plasi.
Jan`dy varre ne Vajkal;
Fle te njeri Pal Golemi
E mbi te mbiu nje lis
Me gjith` gjethet ne blerim.
Fle te tjetri Niku i Petes,
Vasha e Lales i fle prane,
Se , si  u deshen permbi dhe;
Ashtu duhen dhe nen dhe;
Atje mbiu nje qiparis,
Mbiu dhe nje molle e bardhe!
Kur te thahet qiparisi,
Do thahet edhe molla e bardhe!
Mori bije ,bije e Lales,
Moj e bukur, e trishtuar,
Pse m`kujtove mot`n  e shkuar?




Fund



Marre nga libriKenga e Sprasme e Bales, botuar  me 1998  ne Tirane,nga  shtepia botuese Mesonjetorja.Pergatiti per shtyp  F.Shuraja.

.

----------


## [Perla]

*DITA E VALKALIT*

Gjoni naten sec renkoi
Maje kullavet te Petes
E te gjith' bishat e malit
Per se largu iu pergjegjen.
Lindi dielli pa nje rreze
Keq i kuq ngjyer ne gjak.
Ne nje qiell porsi hi.
Ra mbi bot' nje afsh i rende,
S'frynte ere,s'tundej flete,
Asnje zog nuk ciceront.
Vec kumria sec lengonte,
C'po lengonte mu ne shpat
E me 'te nje zeth i holle
Si kemborez e arrgjente
Atje lart-o ne cardhak

----------

